# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Τροφοδοτικών >  >  φορτιστης για μπαταριες αυτοκινητου μεγαλης ισχυος

## gourtz

καλυσπερα σε ολους.... μιπως εχει καποιος ενα σχεδιο η μπορει να με βοηθησει?>

θελω να φτιαξω καποιο φορτιστη ο οποιος να εχει την δυνατοτητα να φορτιση πο μια απλη μ,παταρια αυτοκινητου η ακομα πιο μιρκη πχ απο ενα μιχανακι μεχρι 5-6 μπαταριες αυτοκινητου που να ειναι συνδεμενες παραλληλα αν ειναι πολλη δυσκολο να της φορτιση τερμα κ της 5 απλα να της φρεσκαρει....''

ειχα για καιρο εναος φιλου ενα μεγαλο φορτιστη με ροδακια σαν καροτσακι της λαικης κ βλακεια μ που δεν τον ελεισα να τον δω τη παιζει..... αυτο ειχε 6 σκαλες φορτισης ενα αμπερομετρο με 50 αμπερ ηταν η πρασινη ενδειξη κ μετακοκκινο το οποιο ελεγε σταρτ και εκτος απο την 6 σκαλες ειχε αλλα μια 7 που ηταν booster βαλεις πχ το αμαξι μπρος κτλ αυτο δεν μ ε ενδιαφερει παρα πολυ το τελευταιο....αν γινεται το θελω 0μως 

οποιος μπορει ας βοηθησει..... μετασχηματιστες μπορω να βρω μεχρι καποια αμπερ τωρα αν δεν βρω αυτο ακρβιως που θελω εχω ενα φιλαρακι που τυλιγει οποτε υπαρχει περιπτωση να μ τυλιξει ενα στα μετρα μου ....

----------


## -nikos-

> ....



ΦΩΡΤΗΣΤΗΣ ΜΠΑΤΑΡ&#921.gifδεν ειναι 50 αμπερ αλλα ειναι το βασικο σχεδιο ενως
φωρτιστη. δειξτο στον φιλο σου τον περιελιξα να σου πει τι μπορει να κανει με αυτο.

----------


## gourtz

τι παιζει ακριβως με τις διοδους? υπαρχιε περιπτωση να μην βρω μετασχοιματιστη πολυ μεγαλο.. δεν ξερω ποσα αμπερ θα μπορεσει να μου βγαλει ακριβως με τους μετασχοιματιστες αυτους που εχω ειναι με πολλεσ λειψεις κ θα γινουν οπως πχ αυτο που μου εδειξες το σχεδιο αυτος δεν θα ξερει να μ πει να κανω καμια αλλαγη στο κυκλωμα ..... μονο αν μπορει να μ βγαλει πχ μετασχοιματιστη απο πχ 230 να βγαζει 12 150 πχ αμπερ παιζει να κανουμε κατι με μετασχοιματιστη που να βγαζει μια εξοδο κ να μην εχει λλυψεις λογιακ θα μπορει να τον κανει αλλα για να μην μπερδευομαι κ εγω..... η μιπως χρεισιμοποιησω δυο τρεισ μετασχοιματιστες μεγαλους για να ανεβω σε αμπερ κ με εναν διακοπτη να διαλεγω να μπαινει ο δευτερο κ  τριτοσ πχ παραλληλα με το πρωτο? ωστε να ανεβαινει το ρευμ;α εξοδου? κ να μπορω να βαζω περισσοτερεσ μπαταριες παραλληλα κτλ?

----------


## spyropap

Άλλο μ/τ θέλεις για μικρή μπαταρία και άλλο για 5-6 μπαταρίες αυτοκινήτου.
Για μια μικρή μπαταρία μοτοσυκλέτας θέλεις έναν μ/τ που να δίνει AC 14-15V 3-4A και γέφυρα κατάλληλη.

Για μεγάλη μπαταρία αυτοκινήτου θέλεις μ/τ που να δίνει 6-8Α και γέφυρα στα διπλάσια Αμπ επάνω σε ψύκτρα.

Για πολλές μπαταρίες να φορτίζουν ταυτόχρονα θέλεις πολύ μεγάλο μ/τ.
Αυτόν θα τον υπολογίσεις έτσι: πρόσθεσε τα Ah των μπαταριών που θέλεις, διαίρεσε /10 και το αποτέλεσμα είναι τα Αμπ που πρέπει να δίνει ο μ/τ. Η γέφυρα θα πρέπει να είναι επάνω σε ψύκτρα και με ανεμιστήρα.

Η τάση μετά την γέφυρα πρέπει να είναι DC 13-14V.
Αυτά είναι για μ/τ με μονή δευτερεύουσα περιέλιξη.
Το σχέδιο που έδειξε ο Νίκος είναι για μ/τ με διπλή περιέλιξη.

----------


## mihalas2

σωστα τα λες σπυρο.

αλλα?

πως θα ξερει οτι η φορτηση ειναι πληρης?

----------


## gourtz

καλαταβα......... αλλα για να γινεται πχ να βαλω 4 μετασχοιματιστες εναν να δουλευει μονιμα κ πχ στο 1 στο 2 να περνει κ ο δευτερος τροφοδοσια το 3 κ ο τριτος κ 4 κ ο τεταρτος κ να μπαινουν παραλληλα στην γεφυρα? με μια αρκετα μεγασλυ γεφυρα με ανεμιστηρες κτλ οπως ειπες?

----------


## mihalas2

πρεπει να ειναι επ ακριβως ιδιοι .

πραγμα δυσκολο.

καλυτερα να βαλεις εναν .

----------


## gourtz

ειναι κ αυτο ενα θεμα για το πως θα ξερω αν ειναι φορτισμενη η μπαταρια η ακομα καλυτερα να σταματει μονο του οταν φορτισει ......... κοιτα πχ τους μετασχοιματιστες εχω 4 ιδιους κ με διαφορες λειπσεις κτλ.... οι πυρινες ειναι ιδιοι κ θα μ τυλιξει ο φιλος 4 ιδιους τωρα δεν ξερω κατα ποσο ολο ιδιοι θα ειναι παντως λογικα θα ιεναι ιδιιες σπυρες κ ιδιοι πυρινες .... δεν πιστευω να εχουν αποκλιση μεγαλη

----------


## gourtz

mixalas2 ειδα κ το ποστ σου για φορτιστη τερας 200ah αλλα κανενας δεν εχει απαντησει.......

----------


## spyropap

Στο #24 έχω σχέδιο για φορτιστή που διακόπτει τη φόρτιση όταν το βολτάζ της μπαταρίας φθάσει το ζητούμενο.
Δεν είναι κατάλληλο για φόρτιση πολλών μπαταριών. Είναι όμως μικρό, φθηνό και κατάλληλο για συντήρηση μπαταρίας.

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=55023&p=444078#post444078

----------


## gourtz

koitas basika o fortisths poy eixa toy filoy moy einai san aytos http://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:A...DXFwXsGECWsSaQ apla reyma ekeinhsh dinei mexri 550 amper leei ..... jk fortiseis mexri 50 einai to amprometro. den me noiazei gia synthirisi eg oto thelo na to valo na fortisi 2-4-h 5 h6 ores k telos  ante k parapano an einai argei fortisi alla me endiagferei na exei kapoia grifgori fortisi oste na mporo na kano doyleia k xoris na exo to amaksi anameno na doyleyei ....... asxeta me tis mpataries ex oena dynamo 150 amper  k thelo na bazoyn ton fortisti pano oste na fortizoyn oi mpataries alla k na mporo na kano thn eidia doyleia poy kano otan einai to amaksi anameno...

sorry gia to greeklish piadia alla efage skaloma to pc k den allazei me tpt

----------


## spyropap

Να κι ένας πιο δυνατός αυτόματος φορτιστής από τον Βαγγέλη

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=43688

Ακόμα μπορείς να ψάχνεις σε αγγελίες για μεταχειρισμένο μεγάλο φορτιστή σαν αυτόν που δείχνεις.
Εάν δεν μπορείς να βρεις μ/τ αρκετά μεγάλο που να δίνει τα Αμπ που χρειάζεσαι βρες ένα σύστημα φόρτισης που να πωλείται.

----------


## gourtz

μ/τ θα βρω αλλα το θεμα ειναι ποσα αμπερ να ειναι ο μ/τ  κ τι κυκλωμα θΑ χρειαστω.......εχω μια ιδεα απλα δεν ξερω κατα ποσο ειναι γινεται.....

εχω 4 μετασχοιματιστες που εχουν διαφορες λειψεις κ θα τους ξανατυλιξω να βγαζουν εξοδο 12 13 volt παραδειγμα οσα περισσοτερα αμπερ γινεται  ο καθενας...
γινεται να φτιαξω ενα κυκλωμα κ πανω σε αυτο να ειναι αρκετα μεγαλης ισχυος το κυκλωμα ωστε να διαλεγω  αν θα παιζει ενας δυο τρεις οι ολοι οι μετασχοιματιστες μαζι? η καθε μετασχοιματιστης να εχει δικο του κυκλωμα κ οι εξοδοι που θα εχει το καθε κυκλωμα να μπαινουν παραλληλα?

----------


## mihalas2

mixalas2 ειδα κ το ποστ σου για φορτιστη τερας 200ah αλλα κανενας δεν εχει απαντησει....... 						

με γραψανε κανονικα φιλε.

............συμβαινει και στις καλυτερες οικογενειες.

τελικα θα τον φτιαξω μονος μου απ οτι φαινεται.

----------


## spyropap

Κώστα σου απάντησα πλήρως στο #4. Έχεις τέτοιο μπέρδεμα που το άβαταρ σου ταιριάζει..

Μιχάλη οπωσδήποτε πρέπει να το φτιάξεις μόνος σου, σιγά μην έρθω να σου τυλίγω μ/τ J

----------


## mihalas2

> Κώστα σου απάντησα πλήρως στο #4. Έχεις τέτοιο μπέρδεμα που το άβαταρ σου ταιριάζει..
> 
> Μιχάλη οπωσδήποτε πρέπει να το φτιάξεις μόνος σου, σιγά μην έρθω να σου τυλίγω μ/τ J






γεια σου σπυρο 

απο μετασχηματιστες εχω κατασκευασει και υπλογισει πανω απο 30 κομματια διαφορων βολταζ και αμπεραζ
απο 50 κυκλους μεχρι για τροφοδοσια ενισχυτων αυτοκινητου στους 20 000 κυκλους (με τοροειδεις φερριτες).αυτο ειναι το ευκολο.

στο ηλεκτρονικο μερος θα ηθελα γνωμες για κατι καλυτερο, η καποιο σχεδιο πιο ψαγμενο απο αυτο που σκευτωμαι.
γιατι οσο ζεις μαθαινεις.

----------


## gourtz

εβαλα το μαξιμουν 5 6 μπαταριες των 50 ΑΗ οποτε θελω μ/τ 30 αμπερ κ γεφυρα 60 αμπερ.......
αυτο αν φορτισι μια μπαταριουλα μικρη 45ah πχ θα την χαλασει?

----------


## p.gabr

η πιο απλη κατασκευη σιγουρη και αξιοπιστη ειναι η εξης
βρες εναν αυτομετασχηματιστη 1-2κw 0-220-270v  βαριακ (ρυθμιζομενο με αξωνα κατι δηλ σαν μεγαλο ποτενσιομετρο)
συνδεεις το 0-220 στο 220 και  το 0-270 σε εναν αλλον μ/τ πχ 220-14v 1-2kw
μια αναλογη γεφυρα και ξενοιασες για μια ζωη
στρατιωτικα ελεγγμενη μεθοδος σε ολες τις δοκιμασιες 
ρυθμιζεις το ρευμα φορτισης εκει που θελεις και απο κει και περα αστην και οσο αυτη τραβηξει  
 ΤΑ ΑΠΛΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ

----------


## -nikos-

> η πιο απλη κατασκευη σιγουρη και αξιοπιστη ειναι η εξης
> βρες εναν αυτομετασχηματιστη 1-2κw 0-220-270v βαριακ (ρυθμιζομενο με αξωνα κατι δηλ σαν μεγαλο ποτενσιομετρο)
> συνδεεις το 0-220 στο 220 και το 0-270 σε εναν αλλον μ/τ πχ 220-14v 1-2kw
> μια αναλογη γεφυρα και ξενοιασες για μια ζωη
> στρατιωτικα ελεγγμενη μεθοδος σε ολες τις δοκιμασιες 
> ρυθμιζεις το ρευμα φορτισης εκει που θελεις και απο κει και περα αστην και οσο αυτη τραβηξει 
> ΤΑ ΑΠΛΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ



σιγουρα τα απλα ειναι τα καλυτερα αλλα δεν θα υπαρχει πολυ μεγαλη απωλια σε θερμοτητα
με την χρηση τεσσαρων διαδοχικων επαγωγικων πηνιων ???
πολυ ρευμα πεταμενο νωμιζω.
καλητερα να βρει αυτον τον μετασχηματιστη-θηριο και να ξανα τιλιξει το δευτερευων.

----------


## p.gabr

Νικο οχι με αυτον τον τροπο φορτιζαν τις μπαταριες 100 χρονια
παραθετω και ενα σχεδιο αλλα δεν ειναι ακριβως αυτο που ανεφερα .ΣΕ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗΝ ΣΥΝΔΕΣΜΟΛΟΓΙΑ Η ΤΑΣΗ ΤΟΥ Μ/Τ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ 16 ΒΟΛΤ

----------


## spyropap

Απάντηση σε #17 (το θέμα είναι λήξαν)
Για την καταστροφή μπαταρίας δεν έχει ευθύνη ο μ/τ αλλά η έλλειψη κατάλληλου φορτιστή.
Ως γνωστό οι μπαταρίες πρέπει να αναγράφουν τα χαρακτηριστικά τους όπως για πόση ώρα μπορούν να φορτίζονται και με τι ρεύμα V/A.
Έτσι μπορεί κάποιος να τις φορτίσει κατά προσέγγιση δίχως κύκλωμα φορτιστή.
Εάν όμως ξεχαστούν επάνω σε μεγάλο μ/τ για περισσότερο χρόνο τότε θα καταστραφούν.
Γι αυτό χρειάζεται ένας ρυθμιστής φόρτισης.
Αυτή η λογική αναιρεί την ορθότητα της στρατιωτικής μεθόδου με βάριακ όπως #18, #20
Δεν λέω ότι δεν λειτουργεί. Βέβαια φορτίζει αρκεί να ξέρεις πώς και για πόσο. 

Και δεν χωρά συζήτηση ότι ο φορτιστής του Βαγγέλη στο #12 είναι ικανότατος. Επειδή χρησιμοποιεί ρελέ για την αποκοπή, μπορεί να φτιαχτεί και για περισσότερα από 100Ah που αναγράφει.

Και φωτό σας έχω βάλει από έναν μ/τ που έφτιαξα με ικανότητα 14Vx28Α με γέφυρα 50Α και με ανεμιστήρα.. #67, #68
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=51722&page=7

----------


## p.gabr

Σπυρο πολυ σωστα μιλας ουτε ειμαι αρνητικος σε κατι τετοιο .Μαλιστα αυτο που προτεινεις το εχω φτειαξει
Ομως  απο οτι καταλαβα  ο κωστας  το θελει για καποιο συναιργειο οπου θα βαλει  1-2-3 μπαταριες να φορτωσουν για μιση ωρα και να κανει την δουλεια του
Ας  μην ξεχναμε οτι σε μπαταριες αυτοκινητων-μηχανων δεν εχει κανενα νοημα η  πληρης φορτιση ουτε προσφερει κατι στην μπαταρια και ουτε την  επαναφερει οταν αυτη εχει αρχισει να τα φτυνει 
υπαρχουν βεβαιως και πολλα αλλα ακομα καλλυτερα θεωριτικα αλλα πρεπει να λαμβανουμε υπ οψιν μας και την χρηση
(κατι που ξεχασα να αναφερω ειναι και  ακριβοτερο )
ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΟΝ ΤΟΝ ΛΟΓΟ ΠΡΟΤΕΙΝΑ ΚΑΤΙ ΤΕΤΟΙΟ 
χαρηκα πολυ για αυτη τηνσυζητηση

----------


## gourtz

βασικα επειδη ειναι καπως μπερδεμεο κ μπερδευω κ εσας............

πιστευω θα με καλυπτε κατι αλλο ενας φορτιστης  που να μ εχει παρομοιες συνθικες με το δυναμο του αυτοκινητου αυτη την στιγμη ... τωρα εχω ενα δυναμο 150 αμπερ πανω ........

δυλαδι να εχω τον φορτιστη κ στην ουσια να εχω μια ταση 14 και κατι  κ να φορτιζη η μπαταρια αλλα να μπορω να βαλω κ να κανω ρυθμισεις κτλ χωρις να εχω την μηχανη αναμενη........

οποτε για να κανω κατι τετοιο χρειαζομε ενα φορτιστη στα 150 αμπερ κ να κοβει  μολις φορτιση η μπαταρια η να βγαζει μια σταθερη ταση 14.κατι βολτ.... ?

κατι ιδιο με το δυναμο αλλα θα περνει 230  εισοδο οποτε θα εχω την μηχανη σβηστη κ θα κανω την δουλεια μ σαν να ηταν αναμενη...

----------


## gourtz

λοιπον εχτες τυλιξα εναν μετασχοιματιστη που ειχα τον εκανα 1Ο VOLT k με την γεφυρα κ εναν πυκνωτη 12000mf που δωκιμασα  εβγαζε γυρω στα 14.2 14.3.... το συρμα που εχω βαλει στο δευτερευων ειναι 2.5mm μεχρι ποσα αμπερ αντεχει γυρω στα 15/16 ?????

----------


## mihalas2

καμια 40Α   και βαλε

----------


## selectronic

Νομίζω ότι θα χρειαστείς 4-5 volt παραπάνω…

  Δεν θα «βουτήξει» η τάση όταν βάλεις πάνω μία άδεια μπαταρία που θα τραβήξει 10-15 αμπέρ?

----------


## gourtz

μου φαινεται θα τον ξανα τυλιξω..... αλλα πιο πολυ το θελω ας πουμε να αντικαταστησω το δυναμο του αυτοκινητου μονο για αυτο σε αυτη την φαση θα το χρειαστω περισσοτερο ετσι τι προτεινεται? τωρα εχω ενα δυναμο 150 αμπερ.... τι μπορω να φτιαξω ωστε να εχω κατι παρομοιο με αυτο  δλδ συνθικες σαν να δουλευει το αυτοκινητο...?

----------


## pstratos

Τα αλτεναιτορ με το κύκλωμα ελάγχου τους κρατούν σταθερή τάση σχεδόν ανεξάρτητα φορτίου και στροφών κινητήρα (αντε να πέφτει η τάση τους λίγα δέκατα του βολτ) αλλά πρακτικά δίνουν ~14 από πχ 0 - 100Α και 1000 - 10000 rpm. Άρα κανονικά θες ενα σταθεροποιημένο τροφοδοτικό ~100Α @14V ......   
Μια πατέντα που ειχα δει σε ηλεκτρολογάδικο ήταν ηλεκτρικό μοτερ ~3HP που με τροχαλία γύριζε αλτεναιτορ. Μάλιστα ο μάγκας είχε βάλει και inverter οπότε έκανε kai to ανάποδο: έβαζε και δοκίμαζε τα μεταχειρισμένα - επισκευασμένα - αμφίβολα "δυναμο". Για τεχνιτό φορτίο μια συστοιχία προβολέων 12V - 100W ....

----------


## johann

ιδεα για κατασκευη φορτιστη μπαταριων αυτοκινητου/ μηχανακιου και 6βολτ και 12βολτ αλλα και φορτιση μπαταριων ups 6v /12v
1. σχεδιο απλο?
2. σχεδιο που να σταματα φορτιση?

----------


## johann

με απλό τροφοδοτικό με τάση εξόδου 13,8?

----------


## mitsos1

ΞΕΡΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΦΟΡΤΙΣΤΗ ΜΠΑΤΑΡΙΑΣ 12 V 

ΓΙΑ ΤΑΣΗ ΠΟΥ ΠΕΡΝΟΥΜΕ ΑΠΟ ΦΩΤΟΒΟΛΤΑΙΚΟ ΠΑΝΕΛ 

ΘΕΛΩ ΚΑΜΙΑ 40 ΑΜΠΕΡ ???

----------


## selectronic

https://www.ebay.com/itm/AC-110V-220...rRv6Q&LH_BIN=1

Αρκεί να έχεις τουλάχιστον 100Vdc υπό φορτίο...

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> https://www.ebay.com/itm/AC-110V-220...rRv6Q&LH_BIN=1
> 
> Αρκεί να έχεις τουλάχιστον 100Vdc υπό φορτίο...



Συγγνώμη αλλά αυτό που δείχνεις δίνει μια τάση σε κάποια Α δεν φορτίζει ..... 
άλλο φορτιστής ..... κι άλλο ένα τροφοδοτικό τάσης .....

----------


## selectronic

> Συγγνώμη αλλά αυτό που δείχνεις δίνει μια τάση σε κάποια Α δεν φορτίζει ..... 
> άλλο φορτιστής ..... κι άλλο ένα τροφοδοτικό τάσης .....



Σωστά, αλλά δεν είναι δύσκολο να φτιάξεις ένα κύκλωμα που να κόβει την φόρτιση. Ακόμα και χωρίς τελεστικό μπορείς να το κάνεις, σε πλακετίτσα σαν σπιρτόκουτο.
Πάντως βλέπω ότι η συξήτηση συνεχίζεται στο άλλο thread που άνοιξε για τον ίδιο λόγο ο φίλος, που και πάλι δεν λέει ούτε τι τάση έχει από το ΦΒ ούτε πόσα ΑΗ μπαταρία ούτε τίποτα (πέραν από μία σκέψη για LM317 και scale για 30Α)...

Πάντως υπάρχουν και τέτοια τροφοδοτικά με λειτουργία φόρτισης μπαταρίας, πχ https://www.meanwell.com/webapp/prod...px?prod=AD-155

----------


## kioan

Αν ψάξεις για *XH-M601* σε Aliexpress/ebay θα βρεις έτοιμα modules για αυτόματο τερματισμό της φόρτισης σε μπαταρίες μολύβδου (δεν τα έχω δοκιμάσει, βασίζονται στο NE555 timer και κυκλοφορούν πολλές παραλλαγές τους σε σχηματικά).

Στην ουσία αυτό που κάνουν είναι να επιτηρούν την τάση της μπαταρίας και μέσω ενός ρελέ να κόβουν την τροφοδοσία του τροφοδοτικού που την φορτίζει.

----------


## selectronic

Τελικά υπάρχουν έτοιμα modules με πενταροδεκάρες για τα πάντα από Κίνα...

Σε κάτι παρόμοιο αναφερόμουν κι εγώ στο προηγούμενο ποστ, αλλά με ένα τελεστικό ή ζένερ-τρανζίστορ για το κατώφλι (και πάλι ρελέ ή MOSFET για διακόπτη αν μιλάμε για μικρά ρεύματα).
Τώρα η επιλογή του 555 μοιάζει περίεργη στα άπειρα αυτιά μου, αλλά το αποτέλεσμα, ο τρόπος λειτουργίας του κυκλώματος δηλαδή, είναι ο ίδιος.

----------


## tsimpidas

> Τελικά υπάρχουν έτοιμα modules με πενταροδεκάρες για τα πάντα από Κίνα...
> 
> Σε κάτι παρόμοιο αναφερόμουν κι εγώ στο προηγούμενο ποστ, αλλά με ένα τελεστικό ή ζένερ-τρανζίστορ για το κατώφλι (και πάλι ρελέ ή MOSFET για διακόπτη αν μιλάμε για μικρά ρεύματα).
> Τώρα η επιλογή του 555 μοιάζει περίεργη στα άπειρα αυτιά μου, αλλά το αποτέλεσμα, ο τρόπος λειτουργίας του κυκλώματος δηλαδή, είναι ο ίδιος.



δεν ειναι το ιδιο αποτελεσμα,, το 555 ειναι συνδεδεμενο σαν window comparator και επιτηρει ξεχωριστα την κατώτερη ταση και ξεχωριστά την ανώτερη.

----------


## selectronic

> δεν ειναι το ιδιο αποτελεσμα,, το 555 ειναι συνδεδεμενο σαν window comparator και επιτηρει ξεχωριστα την κατώτερη ταση και ξεχωριστά την ανώτερη.



Δεν μπορείς να πετύχεις το ίδιο με την κατάλληλη αντίσταση υστέρησης σε τελεστικό? Δηλαδή να κόβει στα πχ 14.3V και να ξεκινάει πάλι την φόρτιση στην τάση που θες ανάλογα με την αντίσταση που θα βάλεις μεταξύ της μη-αναστρέψιμης εισόδου και της εξόδου του τελεστικού?
Πιο βολικό βέβαια με δύο ξεχωριστά pot όπως στο κύκλωμα που έβαλε ο kioan, αλλά λογικά με την κατάλληλη τιμή αντίστασης μπορείς να πετύχεις την 100% ίδια λειτουργία με το 555, ή κάνω κάπου λάθος?

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Δεν μπορείς να πετύχεις το ίδιο με την κατάλληλη αντίσταση υστέρησης σε τελεστικό? Δηλαδή να κόβει στα πχ 14.3V και να ξεκινάει πάλι την φόρτιση στην τάση που θες ανάλογα με την αντίσταση που θα βάλεις μεταξύ της μη-αναστρέψιμης εισόδου και της εξόδου του τελεστικού?
> Πιο βολικό βέβαια με δύο ξεχωριστά pot όπως στο κύκλωμα που έβαλε ο kioan, αλλά λογικά με την κατάλληλη τιμή αντίστασης μπορείς να πετύχεις την 100% ίδια λειτουργία με το 555, ή κάνω κάπου λάθος?



Βλέπω με ανάμικτα συναισθήματα ότι συνεχίζετε μια συζήτηση ενός θέματος του οποίου την ουσία και τις μικρές λεπτομέρειες δεν γνωρίζετε ή δεν αναγνωρίζετε. 
Έχει τονίσει άλλο μέλος ( Ste7ios) ότι αν μια μπαταρία VRLA δεν φθάσει σε μια τιμή τάσης συγκεκριμένη δεν έχει επιτευχθεί πλήρης φόρτιση. 
Ολες οι μπαταρίες αυτού του τύπου έχουν φυσιολογικές απώλειες οι οποίες είναι καλύτερα να αντιμετωπίζονται εν τη γενέση τους παρά να τρέχεις να τις καλύψεις εκ των υστέρων. 




> Σωστά, αλλά δεν είναι δύσκολο να φτιάξεις ένα κύκλωμα που να κόβει την φόρτιση. Ακόμα και χωρίς τελεστικό μπορείς να το κάνεις, σε πλακετίτσα σαν σπιρτόκουτο.







> Αν ψάξεις για *XH-M601 σε Aliexpress/ebay θα βρεις έτοιμα modules για αυτόματο τερματισμό της φόρτισης σε μπαταρίες μολύβδου*



Το άνοιγμα κλείσιμο ενός κυκλώματος όπως υπαινίσεστε (ή σαφώς εννοείτε) με ρελέ προκαλεί διάφορα δυσάρεστα αποτελέσματα φθοράς που μπορεί να μην είναι άμεσα εμφανή αλλά υπάρχουν. 





> Πάντως υπάρχουν και τέτοια τροφοδοτικά με λειτουργία φόρτισης μπαταρίας



Συνεχίζετε να προτείνετε ένα τροφοδοτικό όπως το AD155 ως φορτιστή ενώ απλά μπορεί να συντηρήσει μια μπαταρία. Αν και επιδέχεται ρύθμισης για παραπάνω τάση (ποιός μπήκε στον κόπο να το ρυθμίσει και γιατί ;;; ) ουδέποτε θα "γυρίσει" σε χαμηλότερη τάση συντήρησης. 

Το θέμα είναι χαμηλής τεχνολογικής αξίας και ουδέποτε θα αναβαθμιστεί γιατί την "αγορά" την ενδιαφέρει να πουλά μπαταρίες, όχι να τις συντηρεί, κι αυτοί τι θα γίνουν ;;; ... κλέφτες ;;;;  
Τέτοια θέματα απασχολούν λίγους που θέλουν φτιάξουν μια στοιχειώδη αλλά σωστή αυτονομία ενός μικρού συστήματος παρά να αλλάζουν μπαταρίες "κάθε τρείς και λίγο ". 
Αν όλα αυτά που λέω είναι λάθος, τότε γιατί όλες οι VRLA αναγράφουν τιμές τάσης για κατάσταση Charge και για Standby ;;;; Ούτε χρόνο παραμονής σε κάποια κατάσταση αναγράφουν ούτε διακοπής κυκλώματος φόρτισης συντήρησης ..... Αντίθετα παραμονή σε κύκλωμα φόρτισης συντήρησης για τουλάχιστον 14-16 ώρες .....  (άνοιξαν πολλοί ένα Datasheet μιας VRLA ;;; ) 

Παράδειγμα.jpg

----------


## selectronic

Που γράφει ο φίλος ότι είναι VRLA η μπαταρία???
Ο τίτλος είναι "φορτιστης για *μπαταριες αυτοκινητου* μεγαλης ισχυος", και οι συνήθεις είναι με τάπες για να συμπληρώνεις υγρά και όχι σφραγισμένες (VRLA/SLA). Αυτό καταλαβαίνω εγώ τουλάχιστον.

Για το πως είναι το καλύτερο (=σωστό?) να φορτίζεται μία μπαταρία lead-acid είναι γνωστό και είναι σύνθετη διαδικασία που προϋποθέτει φόρτιση και με Constant Voltage και με Constant Current, και χωρίς την λεγόμενη και αργή "topping charge" η μπαταρία δεν φορτίζεται ποτέ στο 100%. 
Επίσης υπάρχουν συγκεκριμένοι τρόποι για αποφεύγεται η θειίκωση σε μπαταρίες αυτού του τύπου, με πολύ στενά όρια τάσης που προϋποθέτουν και μέτρηση της θερμοκρασίας της μπαταρίας.
Και αυτά είναι μόνο για την φόρτιση, μετά όπως πολύ σωστά είπες υπάρχουν και κυκλώματα για συντήρηση. 
Όλα αυτά δεν γίνονται με "απλούς" φορτιστές, αυτό όμως δεν σημαίνει ότι οι τελευταίοι είναι άχρηστοι και δεν δουλεύουν.

Αφού λοιπόν το ξέρεις καλύτερα το θέμα, έχεις να προτείνεις κάποιο σχέδιο για *σωστή* φόρτιση μπαταρίας μολύβδου? Γιατί για να μαθαίνουμε είμαστε εδώ  :Smile: 

https://batteryuniversity.com/learn/...d_acid_battery

----------


## Ste7ios

Μεγάλη αλήθεια... Είναι μια τεράστια αγορά με αρκετά μεγάλο περιθώριο εκμετάλλευσης... Λίγοι ξέρουν τι πουλάνε, και ακόμη λιγότερο νοιάζονται για το αν αυτό είναι αποδοτικό για τον πελάτη τους. Τουλάχιστον στον χώρο των SLI.

Όσο για την μεθοδολογία φόρτισης, δεν σταματάει απλά στα γνωστά, εξελίσσεται ακόμη... Έτσι έχουμε έρευνα και νέες πατέντες στην παλμική φόρτιση που υποτίθεται δίνει καλύτερα αποτελέσματα απο τα συμβατικά...

Έτσι έχουμε και μερικούς εξαιρετικούς φορτιστές (π.χ. OptiMate) και άλλους αδιάφορους ή ακόμη και επικίνδυνους...

Απο δημοσιεύσεις καλά πάμε... Π.χ.

https://www.researchgate.net/publica...acid_batteries
https://www.researchgate.net/publica...UCE_SULPHATION

και ίσως και απο υλοποιήσεις, π.χ. https://www.pulsetech.net/

----------


## selectronic

Αυτός είναι ο λόγος που οι ίδια x αμπερώρια Ultracell θα κρατήσει (έως και) 4-5 χρόνια στις ίδιες συνθήκες σε ένα επώνυμο καλό UPS και τα μισά σε ένα φτηνό UPS, γιατί τα καλά χρησιμοποιούν εξειδικευμένα IC για την φόρτιση της μπαταρίας (πχ) ή μέσω του επεξεργαστή, ενώ τα φτηνά σαν το δικό μου έχουν ένα LM317 που απλά κρατάει την μπαταρία στην Χ τάση (και με την ίδια τάση την φορτίζει αν αδειάσει σε διακοπή ρεύματος κτλ)...

Το να δίνουν μεγάλη τάση παλμικά το έχω δει σε όλα τα κυκλώματα desulfator, φαντάζομαι ότι αν το κάνεις και στον νορμάλ κύκλο φόρτισης θα αποφύγεις την θειίκωση πριν φτάσει σε άσχημο σημείο?

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Που γράφει ο φίλος ότι είναι VRLA η μπαταρία???
> Ο τίτλος είναι "φορτιστης για *μπαταριες αυτοκινητου* μεγαλης ισχυος", και οι συνήθεις είναι με τάπες για να συμπληρώνεις υγρά και όχι σφραγισμένες (VRLA/SLA). Αυτό καταλαβαίνω εγώ τουλάχιστον.



Παραμένω να λέω ότι άλλο το τροφοδοτικό και άλλο ο φορτιστής ή συντηρητής φόρτισης μιας μπαταρίας μολύβδου. Το VRLA ή όπως επιμέρους μπορεί να χαρακτηριστεί αφορά την τελική τεχνολογία σφράγισης του εμπορικού προϊόντος ή την υφή του υγρού (π.χ. GEL τζελ) . Παραμένουν στην ίδια αρχή λειτουργίας Lead Acid (Οξέως Μολύβδου) και τα χαρακτηριστικά της φόρτισής τους παραμένουν εντός των ίδιων ορίων. Απλά πιάνεσαι από μια λεξούλα για να πεις κάτι παραπάνω. 




> Για το πως είναι το καλύτερο (=σωστό?) να φορτίζεται μία μπαταρία lead-acid είναι γνωστό και είναι σύνθετη διαδικασία που προϋποθέτει φόρτιση και με Constant Voltage και με Constant Current, και χωρίς την λεγόμενη και αργή "topping charge" η μπαταρία δεν φορτίζεται ποτέ στο 100%. 
> Επίσης υπάρχουν συγκεκριμένοι τρόποι για αποφεύγεται η θειίκωση σε μπαταρίες αυτού του τύπου, με πολύ στενά όρια τάσης που προϋποθέτουν και μέτρηση της θερμοκρασίας της μπαταρίας.
> Και αυτά είναι μόνο για την φόρτιση, μετά όπως πολύ σωστά είπες υπάρχουν και κυκλώματα για συντήρηση.



και αφού είναι έτσι όπως τα λες , τι διαφορετικό είπα στο προηγούμενο ;;;  





> Όλα αυτά δεν γίνονται με "απλούς" φορτιστές, αυτό όμως δεν σημαίνει ότι οι τελευταίοι είναι άχρηστοι και δεν δουλεύουν.



γιατί αναιρείσαι και πάλι ;;; Δεν υπάρχει λόγος απλά κάτι να λες. *Έχεις τόσες πολλές γνώσεις και χρήσιμες* που δεν χρειάζεται να φλυαρείς άσκοπα !!! 




> Αφού λοιπόν το ξέρεις καλύτερα το θέμα, έχεις να προτείνεις κάποιο σχέδιο για *σωστή* φόρτιση μπαταρίας μολύβδου? Γιατί για να μαθαίνουμε είμαστε εδώ 
> 
> https://batteryuniversity.com/learn/...d_acid_battery



Μάλλον δεν θα έχω να προτείνω κάτι ... έτσι σε δουλειά να βρισκόμαστε ....!!!!

----------


## selectronic

Πρώτα απ' όλα ΔΕΝ έχω "τόσες πολλές γνώσεις", ξέρω γενικά λίγα στα ηλεκτρονικά και ειδικά περί μπαταριών και φόρτισης ξέρω κάποια πράγματα μόνο και μόνο γιατί είχα ψάξει το θέμα πιο παλιά γιατί είχα βαρεθεί να αλλάζω μπαταρία στο UPS μου χρόνο παρά χρόνο και έλεγα μήπως μπορούσα να κάνω κάτι.

Δεν διαφώνησα ότι άλλο τροφοδοτικό και άλλο φορτιστής... Αλλά μπορείς να φορτίσεις μία μπαταρία με φορτιστή που δεν έχει μέσα καν ούτε ένα τρανζίστορ (πχ σαν αυτούς τους τεράστιους που έχουν τα συνεργεία) και να έχεις το Χ αποτέλεσμα βέβαια, ή μπορεί να μην συμβιβάζεσαι σε τίποτα λιγότερο από το τέλειο, και όλα τα υπόλοιπα ανάμεσα.

Το γιατί μιλάω... για τον ίδιο λόγο που μιλάμε όλοι εδώ (θεωρητικά)? Πως θα γίνει συζήτηση αν δεν γράψεις? Πως θα μάθεις αν δεν διαβάσεις/ρωτήσεις/συζητήσεις?

Τώρα περί του φορτιστή του σωστού, απαντάω ανάλογα με το πως βλέπω την κάθε κατάσταση.
Για τον φίλο που ρωτάει χωρίς να δίνει στοιχεία για το τι ακριβώς θέλει να κάνει (γιατί τελικά δεν θέλει "φορτιστή μπαταρίας" αλλά άλλη κατασκευή), χωρίς να γράφει δύο πράγματα για τα υλικά που έχει στα χέρια του ή θέλει να χρησιμοποιήσει (πέραν μιας αναφοράς του LM317 στο άλλο thread) και χωρίς περαιτέρω ποστ στο thread, λες να προτείνω κατασκευή SMPS από το τίποτα με το τσιπάκι της Analog Devices που έβαλα πριν στην έξοδο σε έκδοση για 30-40Α ρεύμα εξόδου?
Δεν νομίζω ότι θα ασχοληθεί με κάτι τέτοιο ο φίλος...

Όλα αυτά φιλικά έτσι, είμαστε εδώ για να κάνουμε συζήτηση και να μάθουμε, δεν κάνουμε κόντρες για το ποιος γράφει πιο πολλά και γιατί  :Smile:

----------


## selectronic

$_35.JPG

Τέτοιον παλιό, γιατί τώρα είναι κι αυτοί πιο έξυπνοι, που τον λένε και τον πουλάνε ξεκάθαρα για "φορτιστή", έχεις δει τι έχει μέσα? Νομίζεις τρανζίστορ για 200Α ρεύμα?
Ένας μετ/στης τέρας είναι με 2-3 μεσαίες λήψεις στο δευτερεύον και δύο διόδους ΝΑ!

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Πρώτα απ' όλα ΔΕΝ έχω "τόσες πολλές γνώσεις", ξέρω γενικά λίγα στα ηλεκτρονικά και ειδικά περί μπαταριών και φόρτισης ξέρω κάποια πράγματα μόνο και μόνο γιατί είχα ψάξει το θέμα πιο παλιά γιατί είχα βαρεθεί να αλλάζω μπαταρία στο UPS μου χρόνο παρά χρόνο και έλεγα μήπως μπορούσα να κάνω κάτι.
> 
> Δεν διαφώνησα ότι άλλο τροφοδοτικό και άλλο φορτιστής... Αλλά μπορείς να φορτίσεις μία μπαταρία με φορτιστή που δεν έχει μέσα καν ούτε ένα τρανζίστορ (πχ σαν αυτούς τους τεράστιους που έχουν τα συνεργεία) και να έχεις το Χ αποτέλεσμα βέβαια, ή μπορεί να μην συμβιβάζεσαι σε τίποτα λιγότερο από το τέλειο, και όλα τα υπόλοιπα ανάμεσα.
> 
> Το γιατί μιλάω... για τον ίδιο λόγο που μιλάμε όλοι εδώ (θεωρητικά)? Πως θα γίνει συζήτηση αν δεν γράψεις? Πως θα μάθεις αν δεν διαβάσεις/ρωτήσεις/συζητήσεις?
> 
> Τώρα περί του φορτιστή του σωστού, απαντάω ανάλογα με το πως βλέπω την κάθε κατάσταση.
> Για τον φίλο που ρωτάει χωρίς να δίνει στοιχεία για το τι ακριβώς θέλει να κάνει (γιατί τελικά δεν θέλει "φορτιστή μπαταρίας" αλλά άλλη κατασκευή), χωρίς να γράφει δύο πράγματα για τα υλικά που έχει στα χέρια του ή θέλει να χρησιμοποιήσει (πέραν μιας αναφοράς του LM317 στο άλλο thread) και χωρίς περαιτέρω ποστ στο thread, λες να προτείνω κατασκευή SMPS από το τίποτα με το τσιπάκι της Analog Devices που έβαλα πριν στην έξοδο σε έκδοση για 30-40Α ρεύμα εξόδου?
> Δεν νομίζω ότι θα ασχοληθεί με κάτι τέτοιο ο φίλος...
> ...



Παραμένεις να είσαι από τους* καλύτερους γνώστες* και κυρίως να *μοιράζεσαι αυτά που ξέρεις* κι όσα δεν ξέρεις να τα ψάχνεις για να βοηθήσεις !!! 
Καμιά φορά χάνεις το κύριο θέμα αλλά δεν πειράζει γιατί μας είσαι πολύ χρήσιμος εδώ μέσα. Δεν υπάρχει λόγος να έχεις απαραίτητα τον τελευταίο λόγο ..... γιατί σε κάποια θεματάκια μπορεί να τον έχουν άλλοι ....  :Biggrin:  
Υ.Γ. με πολύ αγάπη και εκτίμηση !!!

----------


## selectronic

> ...Παραμένεις να είσαι από τους* καλύτερους γνώστες*...



.....................

----------


## tsimpidas

> Δεν μπορείς να πετύχεις το ίδιο με την κατάλληλη αντίσταση υστέρησης σε τελεστικό? Δηλαδή να κόβει στα πχ 14.3V και να ξεκινάει πάλι την φόρτιση στην τάση που θες ανάλογα με την αντίσταση που θα βάλεις μεταξύ της μη-αναστρέψιμης εισόδου και της εξόδου του τελεστικού?
> Πιο βολικό βέβαια με δύο ξεχωριστά pot όπως στο κύκλωμα που έβαλε ο kioan, αλλά λογικά με την κατάλληλη τιμή αντίστασης μπορείς να πετύχεις την 100% ίδια λειτουργία με το 555, ή κάνω κάπου λάθος?



Δηλ, λες οτι με εναν τελεστικο θα εχουμε το ιδιο αποτελεσμα που θα ειχαμε με 2 τελεστικους ? 

αν πραγματικα γινεται αυτο που περιγραφεις θα ηθελα να το δω,, να μαθω ακομη κατιτις.

Φτιαξε ενα σχεδιακι που να *''να κόβει στα πχ 14.3V ''*και
*''να ξεκινάει πάλι την φόρτιση στην τάση που θες ανάλογα με την αντίσταση''** 

* :Unsure: με εναν τελεστικο.....

και μεταξύ της μη-αναστρέψιμης εισόδου και της εξόδου του τελεστικού βαζω και....τριμμερ για 
να μην κανω πολλους υπολογισμους,,
αρκει να δουλευει οπως το περιγραφεις.

----------


## Ste7ios

> Το να δίνουν μεγάλη τάση παλμικά το έχω δει σε όλα τα κυκλώματα desulfator, φαντάζομαι ότι αν το κάνεις και στον νορμάλ κύκλο φόρτισης θα αποφύγεις την θειίκωση πριν φτάσει σε άσχημο σημείο?



Αυτά τα κυκλώματα προσπαθούν να κάνουν μια ελεγχόμενη υπερφόρτιση και δεν μπορούν να χρησιμοποιηθούν στην φόρτιση. Υποθέτω θα τη στέγνωναν τελικά... (για αυτό και δεν συνίσταται η διαδικασία στις VRLA).

Η παλμική φόρτιση κάνει άλλα κόλπα... Δεν έχω ιδέα τι ακριβώς κάνουν, με έναν παλμογράφο υποθέτω μπορεί να λυθεί το μυστήριο.

Απο όσο γνωρίζω η PulseTech το κάνει με παλμούς και άλλη μία. Εδώ περιγράφει χοντρικά τι κάνουν: https://www.pulsetech.net/our-techno...echnology.html

Έχουν και αυτό https://www.pulsetech.net/store/batt...ce-system.html το οποίο το έχω στα χέρια μου αλλά δεν έχω καταφέρει να το αξιολογήσω ακόμη...

----------


## rama

Δεν είναι τίποτα παραπάνω από έναν φορτιστή πακεταρισμένο με έναν αποθειικωτή.
Αν η μπαταρία δεν έχει πρόβλημα, η αποθείκωση είναι περιττή. Αλλά η φόρτιση είναι ίδια σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις.
Γενικά μην εντυπωσιάζεστε, η διαδικασία ήταν, είναι και θα παραμείνει χημική.
Ούτε υγρά να κοχλάζουν, για να εντυπωσιάζονται οι πελάτες των ηλεκτρολογείων αυτοκινήτων, ούτε παλμικές φορτίσεις.

----------

vasilllis (13-03-19)

----------


## tsimpidas

εγώ εχω μια απορεια για τους αποθειικωτες 

εφόσον ο μολυβδος στην μπαταριά ειναι σε σκονη και με καθε φορτιση μερος της επιφανείας του αποσυντηθεται σε οξιδιο του μολυβδου 
οι υψηλες - παλμικες τασεις 
δεν θα καταναλώσουν γρηγορότερα την ζωη της μπαταριας ?

----------


## rama

Ποιά σκόνη? Σε συμπαγείς πλάκες είναι.

----------

vasilllis (13-03-19)

----------


## tsimpidas

μέσα σε αυτές τις πλάκες έχει σκόνη, ο μόλυβδος είναι σε σκόνη.

----------


## rama

Δε νομίζω οτι είναι σε σκόνη, αλλά οτι χρησιμοποιείται σκόνη για να βγεί ένα πορώδες υλικό σε πλάκες. Τέλος πάντων, δεν το λέω με σιγουριά.
Πάντως η φόρτιση και η εκφόρτιση προκαλούν πλήρη αναστροφή της ίδιας χημικής διαδικασίας, μόνο που στη μία περίπτωση χρειάζεται παροχή εξωτερικής ενέργειας και στην άλλη προκύπτει ενέργεια.
Ούτως ή άλλως, η ζωή στις μπαταρίες είναι πεπερασμένη. Καλύτερα να έχουν δυνατές συγκινήσεις, παρά να κάθονται.

----------


## tsimpidas

για να βγαλει μια μπαταριά 20cm X 20cm X 30cm 
60 με 70 αμπερ χρειάζεται μια τεράστια επιφανια υλικού, επι της προκείμενης μολύβδου.

οταν κονιορτοποιουμε ενα υλικο αυξανουμε την επιφανια του,, αν ηταν συμπαγεις οι πλακες θα εβγαζε μετα βιας 5 αμπερ.

----------


## selectronic

> Δηλ, λες οτι με εναν τελεστικο θα εχουμε το ιδιο αποτελεσμα που θα ειχαμε με 2 τελεστικους ? 
> 
> αν πραγματικα γινεται αυτο που περιγραφεις θα ηθελα να το δω,, να μαθω ακομη κατιτις.
> 
> Φτιαξε ενα σχεδιακι που να *''να κόβει στα πχ 14.3V ''*και
> *''να ξεκινάει πάλι την φόρτιση στην τάση που θες ανάλογα με την αντίσταση''** 
> 
> *με εναν τελεστικο.....
> 
> ...



Η υστέρηση είναι αναγκαία σε πολλά κυκλώματα με τελεστικό, πχ σε θερμοστάτες ή σε αλλαγή τυλίγματος μετ/στη ανάλογα με την τάση εξόδου σε τροφοδοτικό, και αν δεν υπάρχει διαφορά στην τάση που αλλάζει high/low η έξοδος του τελεστικού τότε θα ανοιγοκλείνει σαν τρελός όταν είναι κοντά στα mV αυτά η είσοδος:
Σε ένα θερμοστάτη θες η εντολή για να ανάψει το θερμαντικό στοιχείο να είναι στους πχ 100 βαθμούς και να κόβει στους πχ 150. Αν δεν υπάρχει αυτή η υστέρηση, τότε ο θερμοστάτης θα ανοιγοκλείνει την παροχή στους πχ 100.01 βαθμούς.
Στα φτηνά τροφοδοτικά "πάγκου" βλέπεις το ίδιο, αν δεν έχουν βάλει αντίσταση υστέρησης στον τελεστικό που αλλάζει το τύλιγμα, αν πχ έχεις δύο λήψεις για 15 και 30Vac και το σημείο που αλλάζει το τύλιγμα είναι τα 16V τάση εξόδου, τότε αν (και χωρίς φορτίο συνδεδεμένο) γυρίσεις το ποτενσιόμετρο της τάσης στα 16V θα δεις ότι "τρεμοπαίζει" το ρελέ γιατί ο τελεστικός ταλαντεύεται μεταξύ 15.999V και 16.001V... Το είχε δείξει και ο Dave κάποτε σε ένα βίντεο με τέτοιο φτηνό τροφοδοτικό αλλά έψαξα και δεν το βρήκα  :frown: 
To 0-30V/0-10A K7200 της Velleman που είναι καλοσχεδιασμένο την έχει την αντίσταση, R32 στο κύκλωμα.
Ένα άλλο 0-30V/0-5A τροφοδοτικό πάγκου (που πωλείτε έτοιμο) που αλλάζει μεταξύ τριών τυλιγμάτων ανάλογα με την τάση εξόδου (δύο τελεστικοί), στο PCB έχει τις αντιστάσεις σημειωμένες σαν "προαιρετικές"...

Εδώ είναι ένα on-line calculator για να υπολογίσεις την υστέρηση σε σχέση με τις αντιστάσεις που θα βάλεις, πολύ χρήσιμο όταν έφτιαχνα το δικό μου τελεστικό για αλλαγή τυλίγματος και thermal cut-out στο τροφοδοτικό που δεν τελείωσα ποτέ...

Και τέλος ιδού ένα πρόχειρο σχέδιο στο Proteus (γιατί το breadboard μου είναι πιασμένο) με περίπου 200mV υστέρηση:
Το ρελέ ενεργοποιείτε όταν η τάση του pot (τάση μπαταρίας ας πούμε) φτάσει τα 14.4V αλλά για να απενεργοποιηθεί πρέπει η τάση να πέσει κάτω από τα 14.2V, βλέπεις δηλαδή ότι το αν θα είναι on το ρελέ στα 14.3V εξαρτάτε από αν ήταν πριν ενεργοποιημένο ή όχι.

----------


## tsimpidas

Ρε φίλε μας δουλεύεις ? 

αποφεύγω τα ''σεντόνια'' για να είμαι περιεκτικός...

και επαναλαμβάνω=







> Δηλ, λες οτι με εναν τελεστικο θα εχουμε το ιδιο αποτελεσμα που θα ειχαμε με 2 τελεστικους ? 
> 
> αν πραγματικα γινεται αυτο που περιγραφεις θα ηθελα να το δω,, να μαθω ακομη κατιτις.
> 
> Φτιαξε ενα σχεδιακι που να *''να κόβει στα πχ 14.3V ''*και
> *''να ξεκινάει πάλι την φόρτιση στην τάση που θες ανάλογα με την αντίσταση''** 
> 
> *με εναν τελεστικο.....
> 
> ...




Εγω θέλω να κόβει την φορτιση στα 14,5 βολτ και να δινει ξανά στα 11,5 βολτ, *ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΑΥΤΟ ΜΕ ΕΝΑΝ ΤΕΛΕΣΤΙΚΟ ?*

----------


## vasilllis

https://youtu.be/N0eE_5GZZiE
Εδώ δείχνει πως κατασκευάζονται οι μπαταρίες lead acid,με όλα τα απαραίτητα μέτρα προστασίας,ce, iso9001:2010 κλπ.
Για τις μπαταρίες που χρησιμοποιούνται για εκκινήσεις κινητήρων κάτι πιο πολύπλοκο από ένα τροφοδοτικό , ρυθμιζόμενης εξόδου δεν χρειάζεται.
Για τα υπόλοιπα δεν μπορώ να το απαντήσω με βεβαιότητα,ίσως ο genesis, να έχει προσωπική άποψη επί του θέματος.

----------


## tsimpidas

αυτές εδώ οι μπαταρίες =

thumb_prod_415x420_55AH__690AE______506eda0187264.jpg
είναι με κανονικό μόλυβδο και οχι με σκόνη,, ειναι βαθιάς εκφορτησης για σκάφη.

μέσα ειναι σαν 6 ηλεκτρολυτικοι πυκνωτές με δυο φυλλα μολυβδου τυλιγμένα στον καθε κυλινδρο.

----------


## nestoras

> https://youtu.be/N0eE_5GZZiE
> ...*με όλα τα απαραίτητα μέτρα προστασίας,ce, iso9001:2010 κλπ*...



 :Lol:  :Lol: 
Ναι, η σαγιονάρα είναι στον στάνταρ εξοπλισμό προστασίας....

----------


## selectronic

> Ρε φίλε μας δουλεύεις ? 
> 
> αποφεύγω τα ''σεντόνια'' για να είμαι περιεκτικός...
> 
> και επαναλαμβάνω=
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Εγώ σου είπα πως λέγεται η λειτουργία και πως χρησιμοποιείτε, και με κύκλωμα-παράδειγμα.
Την άλλη φορά με το LED για τα 60-100V σου έκανα την χάρη και έκατσα να φτιάξω κυκλώματα και προσομοιώσεις και το μόνο που απάντησες ήταν κι άλλες αρλούμπες, έκανα αρκετά νομίζω στο τελευταίο ποστ, δεν θα κάτσω να ξανακάνω αναλυτικά κυκλώματα με μετρήσεις της αρεσκείας σου.
Μπορείς να αλλάξεις τις τιμές των εξαρτημάτων στο κύκλωμα και να το κάνεις για ότι τάσεις θες, και ίσως μπορείς να ψάξεις μόνος σου να βρεις πως από high έξοδο τελεστικού μπορείς να έχεις off το πηνίο του ρελέ ενώ με low έξοδο από τον τελεστικό να ενεργοποιείτε.

tip: αν αλλάξω την τιμή σε μία αντίσταση του κυκλώματος, από ~200mV πάμε στα διπλάσια...

----------


## tsimpidas

άρα με έναν τελεστικό δεν μπορείς να το κάνεις ? γιατί αυτό λες....οτι μπορείς.

εγώ πάντως δεν μπορώ, θέλω δυο τελεστικούς για αυτό το αποτέλεσμα που περιέγραψα αρχικά με το 555 κύκλωμα.

----------


## selectronic

Ή αυτό ή εσύ δεν μπορείς να αλλάξεις το κύκλωμα και να κάνεις την διαφορά 200mV σε 3V.
Σίγουρα ένα από τα δύο.

tip No2: https://www.electro-tech-online.com/...-please.38663/

----------


## tsimpidas

Εγώ δεν μπορώ, καντο εσύ που μπορείς.

----------


## selectronic

Με τούμπαρες πάλι...

Αυτά που είναι με διακεκομμένη δεν υπάρχουν έτσι, είναι για το βίντεο, το τέρμα αριστερά βολτόμετρο φαντάσου το μόνο στην μπαταρία συνδεδεμένο.
Δεν έκατσα να το φέρω στα σωστά mV, έτσι κι αλλιώς εξομοίωση με πραγματικότητα ακόμα κι αν υπάρχει το μοντέλο του τελεστικού (πχ LM358/324), υπάρχει διαφορά, μπορεί στην πραγματικότητα να χρειαστούν ελαφρά διαφορετικές τιμές στις αντιστάσεις. Όπως και στο προηγούμενο δεν έκατσα να φτιάξω σωστή οδήγηση, απλά έβαλα ένα τρανζίστορ/MOSFET και ένα ρελέ και LED, δεν υπάρχουν υπολογισμοί για όριο Vgs, pull-down resistor και τέτοια...
Αν θα το έφτιαχνα χωρίς να κάνω δοκιμές πρώτα, θα έβαζα τουλάχιστον ένα τρίμμερ σε σειρά με την RF, δηλαδή αντί για RF=41K θα έβαζα μία αντίσταση 33Κ και ένα τρίμμερ 10Κ σε σειρά. Τουλάχιστον...
Από κει και πέρα θα πρέπει να μπει κανένα 7812/ζένερ στην τροφοδοσία του τελεστικού (άρα ξανά από την αρχή υπολογισμοί για τις αντιστάσεις) με decoupling caps κτλ.

Αυτό τελικά κάνει την ίδια δουλειά με το module που έβαλε ο kioan στο #35, απλά αυτό δουλεύει με τελεστικό αντί για 555 και κόβει το + της μπαταρίας αντί για τα 240V. *Εγώ πάντως μεταξύ των δύο θα προτιμούσα του Κινέζου*, κάτι μου λέει ότι θα είναι καλύτερο από κάτι που σκέφτηκα εγώ  :Tongue2: 

Βασικά είναι πιο κοντά στου ΜαστροΤζεπέτο την κατασκευή, οπότε αν θέλεις κάτι τέτοιο φτιάξε εκείνο (πάλι με αλλαγές για τα 11.5/14.5V που θες)

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

Για ολοκληρωστε βρε παιδιά τις σκέψεις σας τελικά να βρω λίγο χρόνο να σας πω κι εγώ ...

Υ.Γ. για να ανάψεις ή να σβήσεις ένα φως θες δύο διακόπτες ;;; Έναν για να το έχεις ανοιχτό κι έναν για να το έχεις κλειστό ;;;

----------


## tsimpidas

> Με τούμπαρες πάλι...
> 
> Αυτό τελικά κάνει την ίδια δουλειά με το module που έβαλε ο kioan στο #35, απλά αυτό δουλεύει με τελεστικό αντί για 555 και κόβει το + της μπαταρίας αντί για τα 240V.



Σε μια κανονική κατασκευή* ο ρυθμιστής τροφοδοτείται απο την ιδια την μπαταρια που επιτηρει*, το 
σχεδιο που ανέβασες στο βιντεο 
φαίνεται σαν να δουλεύει ομως τροφοδοτείται απο σταθερή πηγή 18ν και στην οδήγηση του ρελε έχεις βάλει μοσφετ αντι για τρανζιστορ..


μόλις βρω χρονο θα το δοκιμάσω *οπως ειναι στην πραγματικοτητα* οπου θα τροφοδοτείται απο την μπαταριά που επιτηρεί.
το αν δουλευει 
με τρανζίστορ ή με μοσφετ ειναι δευτερεύων ζήτημα [αν και εχει εξίσου σημασία].

Εως τότε κρατώ τις επιφυλάξεις μου. :Unsure: 









> Υ.Γ. για να ανάψεις ή να σβήσεις ένα φως θες δύο διακόπτες ;;; Έναν για να το έχεις ανοιχτό κι έναν για να το έχεις κλειστό ;;;



στην περίπτωση μας το φως ειναι αλερετούρ :Wink:

----------


## selectronic

> Σε μια κανονική κατασκευή* ο ρυθμιστής τροφοδοτείται απο την ιδια την μπαταρια που επιτηρει*, το 
> σχεδιο που ανέβασες στο βιντεο 
> φαίνεται σαν να δουλεύει ομως τροφοδοτείται απο σταθερή πηγή 18ν και στην οδήγηση του ρελε έχεις βάλει μοσφετ αντι για τρανζιστορ..
> 
> 
> μόλις βρω χρονο θα το δοκιμάσω *οπως ειναι στην πραγματικοτητα* οπου θα τροφοδοτείται απο την μπαταριά που επιτηρεί.
> το αν δουλευει 
> με τρανζίστορ ή με μοσφετ ειναι δευτερεύων ζήτημα [αν και εχει εξίσου σημασία].
> 
> Εως τότε κρατώ τις επιφυλάξεις μου.



Σε ευχαριστώ που με έπεισες να μην ξανασχοληθώ, καλή τύχη με τις δοκιμές!

----------


## tsimpidas

> Σε ευχαριστώ που με έπεισες να μην ξανασχοληθώ, καλή τύχη με τις δοκιμές!



*Ζωγράφισες* μια μπαταρία,, *δεν συνδεσες* μια μπαταρία,, φαίνεται στο βίντεο 
όταν κλεινει το ρελε που η τάση στο πιν 2 του 324 παραμενει σταθερή,,  :Wink: 

μετα στο πιν 1 του 324 εχει παντα 17ν τι θα συμβει αν στο πιν 4 του 324 ειναι συνδεδεμένη μια μπαταρία 
που αδειάζει ?

χωρίς ζενερ στον διαιρετη πως θα συμπεριφερθει το κύκλωμα με αυξομειουσα ταση ?? 

Ολα αυτα περιμενεις να τα δεχτω χωρις να κανω δικη μου δοκιμη ?

----------


## selectronic

Δεν σου έφτιαξα κύκλωμα φορτιστή, σου έδειξα πάλι σε ένα proof-of-concept κύκλωμα πως γίνεται αυτό που ζήτησες...

Αλλά τι περιμένω από κάποιον που δεν καταλαβαίνει γιατί μία 1Ν4007 θα έχει την ίδια Vf στα 50V και στα 200V...

Ξανά, καλή τύχη με τις δοκιμές σου, παίζοντας μαθαίνουμε!  :Wink:

----------


## tsimpidas

> Δεν σου έφτιαξα κύκλωμα φορτιστή, σου έδειξα πάλι σε ένα proof-of-concept κύκλωμα πως γίνεται αυτό που ζήτησες...



Καλα... εγώ για φορτιστη μιλάω και για φορτιστη ενδιαφέρομαι....







> Ξανά, καλή τύχη με τις δοκιμές σου, παίζοντας μαθαίνουμε!



καλύτερα να παίζουμε και να μαθαίνουμε 
παρά να καταπίνουμε αμάσητα οτι ζωγραφίζει ο καθένας..

----------


## kioan

> Καλα... εγώ για φορτιστη μιλάω και για φορτιστη ενδιαφέρομαι....



Ψυχραιμία!

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος η όλη συζήτηση σχετικά με το κύκλωμα των τελεστικών, αναζοπυρώθηκε μετά από ένα έτοιμο κύκλωμα που έδειξα εγώ και το οποίο είναι ένα απλό on-off.
Το ότι εσύ θες κύκλωμα φορτιστή, δεν σημαίνει πως το ισοδύναμο κύκλωμα που παρέθεσε και προσομοίωσε ο selectronic είναι εκτός θέματος  :Wink: 


Ο ένας είχε την καλή διάθεση να εξηγήσει και να τρέξει μια προσομοίωση. Ο άλλος μπορεί να μην πείθεται, αλλά υπάρχει ελεύθερο πεδίο δόξης λαμπρό να παρουσιάσει κάτι αν θέλει για να στηρίξει τους ισχυρισμούς του. Ιδού το breadboard, ιδού και το πήδημα  :Rolleyes:

----------


## tsimpidas

> Ψυχραιμία!
> 
> Αν δεν κάνω λάθος η όλη συζήτηση σχετικά με το κύκλωμα των τελεστικών, αναζοπυρώθηκε μετά από ένα έτοιμο κύκλωμα που έδειξα εγώ και το οποίο είναι ένα απλό on-off.



Aυτο είναι το θεμα, 
οτι δεν είναι απλά on-off αλλα ρυθμίζεις ξεχωριστά την τάση κλεισίματος του ρελε και ξεχωριστά την τάση ανοίγματος..

το εχω κατασκευάσει 
αυτο το κύκλωμα με το 555 και ειναι ιδεώδες για φόρτιση μπαταριών απο φωτοβολταϊκά διοτι 
ρυθμίζεις πχ να ενεργοποιηθει η φορτιση στα 11,8 βολτ και να σταματήσει στα 14,5 ή οπου θες,,

ετσι δεν καταστρεφεται η μπαταρία απο παρατεταμένη φόρτιση παρα μόνο όταν πέσει πχ στα 11,8 βολτ όπου ητε λόγο φορτίου ητε λογο ακινησίας χρειάζεται μια φόρτιση.

ουσιαστικα επιλέγει η ίδια η μπαταρία πότε θέλει να φορτιστεί αυτόματα και όχι όποτε θέλουμε εμείς.

ο *selectronic
*υποσχέθηκε-υποστήριξε οτι μπορεί να το φτιάξει αυτό με έναν τελεστικό,, εγώ υποστήριξα οτι χρειάζεται 2 τελεστικούς
εφτιαξε ενα 
σχέδιο που για να το δεχθώ θέλω να το κατασκευάσω, είναι τόσο κακό *να* 
*θέλω να δω κάτι να δουλεύει* ¨? 
δεν είναι άσχετο κύκλωμα αλλά δεν είναι και φορτιστής ακόμη...

----------


## selectronic

> ...ο *selectronic
> *υποσχέθηκε-υποστήριξε οτι μπορεί να το φτιάξει αυτό με έναν τελεστικό...







> ...ο *selectronic
> *υποσχέθηκε-υποστήριξε οτι μπορεί να το φτιάξει αυτό με έναν τελεστικό...







> *υποσχέθηκε*







> *ΥΠΟΣΧΕΘΗΚΕ*



Δεν υποσχέθηκα ποτέ τίποτα...  :Smile:

----------


## tsimpidas

καλά μην φωνάζεις, δεν υποσχεθηκες τίποτα....,, τον φορτιστη θα τον φτιάξεις ?

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Aυτο είναι το θεμα, 
> οτι δεν είναι απλά on-off αλλα ρυθμίζεις ξεχωριστά την τάση κλεισίματος του ρελε και ξεχωριστά την τάση ανοίγματος..
> το εχω κατασκευάσει αυτο το κύκλωμα με το 555 και ειναι ιδεώδες για φόρτιση μπαταριών απο φωτοβολταϊκά διοτι 
> ρυθμίζεις πχ να ενεργοποιηθει η φορτιση στα 11,8 βολτ και να σταματήσει στα 14,5 ή οπου θες, ετσι δεν καταστρεφεται η μπαταρία απο παρατεταμένη φόρτιση παρα μόνο όταν πέσει πχ στα 11,8 βολτ όπου ητε λόγο φορτίου ητε λογο ακινησίας χρειάζεται μια φόρτιση.
> ουσιαστικα επιλέγει η ίδια η μπαταρία πότε θέλει να φορτιστεί αυτόματα και όχι όποτε θέλουμε εμείς. 
> ο *selectronic* υποσχέθηκε-υποστήριξε οτι μπορεί να το φτιάξει αυτό με έναν τελεστικό,, εγώ υποστήριξα οτι χρειάζεται 2 τελεστικούς
> εφτιαξε ενα σχέδιο που για να το δεχθώ θέλω να το κατασκευάσω, είναι τόσο κακό *να* *θέλω να δω κάτι να δουλεύει* ¨? 
> δεν είναι άσχετο κύκλωμα αλλά δεν είναι και φορτιστής ακόμη...



Τώρα άρχισε να ξεκαθαρίζει το θέμα ..... 
 Ο Τσιμπίδας εννοεί μία τάση φόρτισης και μία τάση διακοπής της από το φορτίο !!!. 
 Στην θεωρία αλλά και στην πράξη όμως, υπάρχει μία *τάση φόρτισης* και μία *τάση συντήρησης* και κατ΄επέκταση μία άλλη τάση *αποκοπής της από το φορτίο* δια μέσω ρελέ, για να μην ξελιγωθεί. 
* Στο σημείο αποκοπής δεν είναι απαραίτητο να ξαναξεκινά η φόρτιση* γιατί μπορούν *οι μπαταρίες μολύβδου να είναι μόνιμα* σε κάποιο τροφοδοτικό ή Φ/β πάνελ και να φορτίζουν από όποιο σημείο η τάση τους είναι χαμηλότερη από τουλάχιστον 13,8 (ή όπως έχει οριστεί από τον κατασκευαστή του) και ο συγκεκριμένος τύπος μπαταριών *όχι μόνο το επιτρέπει αλλά και το επιθυμεί,* αρκεί να τηρηθούν κάποια όρια τάσεων, έντασης και τελικά θερμοκρασιών όπως έχει συζητηθεί σε πολλά άλλα σημεία του φόρουμ από άλλα μέλη. 
 Για το λόγο αυτό δεν προτιμάμε συστήματα on-off ή παρόμοια, αλλά κυκλώματα που μπορεί να λέγονται επιτηρητής, ρυθμιστής ή απλά φορτιστής (και να δουλεύουν ως τέτοια). Ένα απλό τροφοδοτικό δεν κάνει τη δουλειά του φορτιστή. Η ονομαστική τάση 12V δεν ανταποκρίνεται στις τιμές φόρτισης, ούτε παροχής, αλλά είναι κάτι γενικό ως προσδιορισμός περιοχής τάσεων, το οποίο αν το ψάξουμε θα δούμε ότι αφορά τα χαμηλά όρια της περιοχής λειτουργίας, ούτε καν η μέση τάση για μια μπαταρία μολύβδου ... 
Οι τάσεις *φόρτισης & συντήρησης* κάλλιστα μπορούν να ελεγχθούν από έναν τελεστικό και η *αποκοπή της από το φορτίο* από έναν άλλο. 
 Δεν προτιμάμε την φόρτιση από το σημείο ξελιγώματος για λόγους όπως αυτός :  https://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=94579 ή και για εξοικονόμηση ενεργειακών πόρων, εντάσεων και θερμοκρασιών. 
Το κύκλωμα που ζητά ο Τσιμπίδας το έχω κάνει με έναν απλό διπλό τελεστικό αλλά δεν έχω κάνει το θεωρητικό του σχήμα. Επείγεστε ;;;;

----------


## tsimpidas

> Τώρα άρχισε να ξεκαθαρίζει το θέμα ..... 
> 
> Το κύκλωμα που ζητά ο Τσιμπίδας το έχω κάνει με έναν απλό διπλό τελεστικό αλλά δεν έχω κάνει το θεωρητικό του σχήμα. Επείγεστε ;;;;



Με μονό γίνεται ? πχ με ένα 741...

----------


## selectronic

> καλά μην φωνάζεις, δεν υποσχεθηκες τίποτα....,, τον φορτιστη θα τον φτιάξεις ?



Δεν φωνάζω και δεν θα φτιάξω κανένα φορτιστή, πότε είπα ότι θα το κάνω πάλι αυτό???
Έχεις καταλάβει κάτι λάθος νομίζω:

-Υποστήριξα ότι με ένα τελεστικό μπορείς να πετύχεις παρόμοια λειτουργία με του module με 555 που έδειξε ο kioan και εξέφρασες τις αμφιβολίες σου για το αν μπορεί να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο με μόνο ένα τελεστικό (και ανέφερα κιόλας ότι με το 555 και τα δύο pot είναι καλύτερο το κύκλωμα γιατί μπορείς να ρυθμίσεις εύκολα τα δύο κατώφλια τάσης).
-Σου είπα ότι γίνεται, πως ονομάζεται αυτό, σου έδειξα σε σχέδιο που εξομοίωσα κιόλας το πως μπορεί να γίνει ("μόνο" 200mV διαφορά μεταξύ εισόδων), σου έβαλα και λινκ για calculator που μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις για να υπολογίσεις εύκολα τις τιμές των εξαρτημάτων για να φέρεις την λειτουργία στα μέτρα σου.
-Απάντησες ότι "σε δουλεύω" γιατί εσύ ήθελες οι τάσεις να είναι σε άλλες, συγκεκριμένες τιμές.
-Σου έδωσα μερικά λινκ μπας και δεις πόσο απλό είναι να αλλάξεις το κύκλωμα για τις τιμές που θες, αλλά τελικά υπέκυψα και τις έκανα στο κύκλωμα του Proteus για να σου ξανά-δείξω.
-Απάντησες πάλι ότι "σε μια κανονική κατασκευή ο ρυθμιστής τροφοδοτείται από την ίδια την μπαταριά που επιτηρεί", πράγμα που 1ον δεν ισχύει απ' όσο ξέρω (τουλάχιστον δεν έχω δει εγώ ποτέ φορτιστή που να τροφοδοτεί τα τρανζίστορ και τα ολοκληρωμένα του από την μπαταρία που φορτίζει) και 2ον είναι άσχετο γιατί δεν σου δείχνω κατασκευή αλλά ένα βασικό σχέδιο για το πως να πετύχεις υστέρηση σε τελεστικό.

Αν σου έφτιαχνα όλη την κατασκευή όπως ήθελες, φαντάζομαι ότι μετά από 2-3 σελίδες ποστ γιατί το ρεύμα φόρτισης δεν είναι αυτό που θες και έβαλα BJT για το πηνίο του ρελέ αντί για MOSFET και άλλα τέτοια, θα απαντήσεις "και το PCB που είναι" και αν το φτιάξω και αυτό θα μου ζητήσεις να στο στείλω και σπίτι σου...

Την πάτησα μία φορά με τα LED και καθόμουνα να κάνω υπολογισμούς, κυκλώματα, εξομοιώσεις στο Proteus και τελικά και στην πράξη για να σταματήσεις να έχεις ενστάσεις. Δεύτερη φορά τώρα που σου έδειξα πως να "δίνει ρεύμα στα 11.5V και να κόβει στα 14.5 με ένα τελεστικό" (ή δεν πιάνεται γιατί έπεσα έξω κατά 153.67mV στο πάνω κατώφλι?), τρίτη φορά δεν θα την πατήσω, όπως προείπα:





> Σε ευχαριστώ που με έπεισες να μην ξανασχοληθώ, καλή τύχη με τις δοκιμές!



Δεν υποσχέθηκα, υποστήριξα μόνο και υποστηρίζω ακόμα ότι αυτό που ήθελες  γίνεται, και κατά την γνώμη το απέδειξα τουλάχιστον στην θεωρία, εκτός  αν νομίζεις ότι το Proteus μπορεί να πέφτει τόσο έξω.

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Με μονό γίνεται ? πχ με ένα 741...



Ναι, πολλές φορές βγάζω το LM301 και βάζω το UA741 αλλά τότε έχει μια πιο νευρική απόκριση στην αλλαγή κατάστασης. Μεταπίπτει από High σε Low κάπως πιο απότομα. Αυτό δεν αλλάζει τίποτα βέβαια .... μιλάμε για μισό δευτερόλεπτο .... Δλδ στην μια περίπτωση βλέπεις το λεντάκι να αρχίζει να ανάβει αργά ενώ στην δεύτερη απότομα. Ίσως επειδή υπάρχει ενα πυκνωτάκι 1000pF που ενεργεί κάπως στην περίπτωση του 301.

----------


## selectronic

> Ναι, πολλές φορές βγάζω το LM301 και βάζω το UA741 αλλά τότε έχει μια πιο νευρική απόκριση στην αλλαγή κατάστασης. Μεταπίπτει από High σε Low κάπως πιο απότομα. Αυτό δεν αλλάζει τίποτα βέβαια .... μιλάμε για μισό δευτερόλεπτο .... Δλδ στην μια περίπτωση βλέπεις το λεντάκι να αρχίζει να ανάβει αργά ενώ στην δεύτερη απότομα. Ίσως επειδή υπάρχει ενα πυκνωτάκι 1000pF που ενεργεί κάπως στην περίπτωση του 301.



https://www.google.com/search?q=op+a...y+compensation  :Wink:

----------


## tsimpidas

> -Απάντησες πάλι ότι "σε μια κανονική κατασκευή ο ρυθμιστής τροφοδοτείται από την ίδια την μπαταριά που επιτηρεί", πράγμα που 1ον δεν ισχύει απ' όσο ξέρω (τουλάχιστον δεν έχω δει εγώ ποτέ φορτιστή που να τροφοδοτεί τα τρανζίστορ και τα ολοκληρωμένα του από την μπαταρία που φορτίζει) 
> .



έχεις δει,,,, 
πρόσφατα μάλιστα=



άρα ισχύει από όσο ξέρεις.

----------


## selectronic

> έχεις δει,,,, 
> πρόσφατα μάλιστα=
> 
> 
> 
> άρα ισχύει από όσο ξέρεις.



*Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο*, δεν έκατσα να ασχοληθώ με το κύκλωμα, λάθος δικό μου, τώρα έχω δει  :Smile: 







> Ναι, πολλές φορές βγάζω το LM301 και βάζω το  UA741 αλλά τότε έχει μια πιο νευρική απόκριση στην αλλαγή κατάστασης.  Μεταπίπτει από High σε Low κάπως πιο απότομα. Αυτό δεν αλλάζει τίποτα  βέβαια .... μιλάμε για μισό δευτερόλεπτο .... Δλδ στην μια περίπτωση  βλέπεις το λεντάκι να αρχίζει να ανάβει αργά ενώ στην δεύτερη απότομα.  Ίσως επειδή υπάρχει ενα πυκνωτάκι 1000pF που ενεργεί κάπως στην  περίπτωση του 301.



Με την frequency compensation (δεν ξέρω πως το λέμε στα Ελληνικά  :frown: ) βασικά ανταλλάσσεις ταχύτητα για σταθερότητα (από ταλαντώσεις) στον τελεστικό. Σε κύκλωμα σαν αυτό που συζητάς (φορτιστής μπαταρίας) δεν σε ενδιαφέρει καθόλου η ταχύτητα, και 100 και 200 και 1000ms να θέλει ο τελεστικός για να κόψει την τάση στην μπαταρία, είσαι μια χαρά, οπότε μπορείς να βάλεις μεγάλο πυκνωτή αν έχεις θέματα (που δεν έχεις πιστεύω).
Σε άλλα κυκλώματα όμως, πχ όταν ο τελεστικός είναι στην βαθμίδα Constant Voltage ενός τροφοδοτικού (εκεί το συνάντησα το πρόβλημα εγώ), θες και ταχύτητα και σταθερότητα οπότε πρέπει να κάνεις ένα συμβιβασμό ώστε να μην πέφτει σε ταλαντώσεις ο τελεστικός αλλά από την άλλη να είναι όσο πιο γρήγορος γίνεται για να μην έχεις άσχημη συμπεριφορά overshoot/undershoot στην τάση εξόδου όταν αλλάζει το φορτίο (load regulation).

Τα LM358/324 (dual/quad) είναι καλά γιατί κατεβαίνουν σχεδόν μέχρι την -Vcc, ενώ τα 741/TL07x/TL08x/MC1458 θέλουν οπωσδήποτε αρνητική τροφοδοσία αν θες να κατεβαίνει η έξοδος του τελεστικού στα μηδέν Βολτ.
Για rail-to-rail υπάρχει το MCP6002/4 (μόνο dual/quad σε DIP), αν θες πιο γρήγορο (slew rate typ 7V/sec) υπάρχει ο LM833 και αν το ζητούμενο είναι ακρίβεια (input voltage/current offset) τότε πάμε σε πιο ακριβούς όπως πχ LTC1050.

----------


## Panoss

frequency compensation = αντιστάθμιση συχνότητας

----------

selectronic (15-03-19)

----------

